# Online shops



## clviu (Dec 18, 2006)

I want to ask everyone on what websites they create their online t-shirts shops? Because I have in mind to create an application to automate the proccess of adding products to your online shops. Please reply.


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

automate the process of adding prodcuts to your online shops? As in you format your products in Excel, for example, then upload the file and the script will automatically put that in your shop?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I have in mind to create an application to automate the proccess of adding products to your online shops. Please reply.


Isn't that what a shopping cart does? 

Can you give us more information on what you're trying to do?


----------



## mylkhead (Dec 6, 2006)

I use www.indiemerchstore.com - they basically take all my inventory and warehouse it, fulfill orders, and accept payment. It's free to do, they just take a % of your order. Is that what you mean?


----------



## PartyClothes (Oct 19, 2006)

i hear that paypal is pretty popular. everything's integrated already.


----------



## granbury (Sep 28, 2006)

pay pal does the trick for me without any problems so far


----------

